# Dropping WiFi connection?



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

been using (and loving) my 3g iPhone for nearly a week now and I've noticed that it is consistently dropping my wifi connection about every 10 minutes. Anyone else seeing this? Not sure if it's just my crappy router or not. Turning wifi off on the phone and then on again seems to correct it, but it's still annoying. I'm having to turn off wifi and use 3g instead, which is working fine, but theres no reason to use my data plan like that.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*my wifi...*

I'm finding that the iPhone does not get the same reception as my laptop... I often sit with my laptop in a room that's the furthest from my airport extreme without ever losing the wi-fi connection. But if I sit in the same room with the iPhone I'll find that sometimes it gets a strong signal and other times it drops the signal... I'm not sure if it's something inherent in the iPhone and caused by the small antenna, or because I'm picking up some interference somewhere (and I already have the airport extreme broadcasting on a channel I know isn't being used by any neighbors).


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

what router is it?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

My iPhone drops wifi connection after it's been in standby mode for a few minutes then picks it up right away once I unlock it.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

my 1G iPhone was fine until the 2.0 software, now it cuts out and I have to renew my lease constantly. According to the Apple forums it's a known glitch and downgrading to 802.11b helps it out.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

This just happened to me today. I am using a Siemens SE-567 supplied by Telus with their DSL service.

When I came home I noticed that it would switch back to 3G even though WiFi is enabled. When it does pick up WiFi, it asks me for my password which I typed correctly, but says that it's invalid! WTF?!?!

This has never happened before. It usually switches to WiFi automatically as soon as I get in the door.

I'm gonna try to work on it and report when I find something.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Every time I "lock" the phone, WiFi seems to turn off. Clicking settings usually brings it back on (and I literally mean, just clicking settings, not even going into WiFi settings, turns it back on?) 

Thank goodness it doesn't ask for the password each time it drops the WiFi connection, or I'd have to memorize my 20+ character WEP password!


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

OK ... now it picks up my wireless signal, but the 3G icon is still active. My phone isnt automatically switching to my wireless network.

Any ideas? Should I restore? I really dont like to waste my 3G bandwidth at home.


----------

